# New champion



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Woo Hoo-congratulations! Nice way to finish!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations! That is fantastic.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!! I bet you're very proud of your boy!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, great job. What a nice way to finish him up!!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful Laura! Another feather in your cap!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOO HOOO!!!! Go Laura and Possum!! 

:worthless


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations Laura!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah Laura, don't you have pics?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Laura. I LOVE collies ( although never had a smooth) and would really enjoy pics.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

YAHOO!!! Congratulations!!! What a way to finish


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats congrats congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations! Possum is a cool name!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Congratulations! Possum is a cool name!


Poor guy... he gained that nickname when, before she died, Gini's husband Larry saw the litter when they were about 8 or 10 weeks old. Now, Larry cannot see the beauty in any breed other than Goldens, and when he saw the Smooth puppy that Gini and I were keeping, he declared "What on earth do you SEE in that thing? It looks like a POSSUM!" Name stuck, end of story. Well, except for the part where Larry has since admitted that "He IS a cool dog..."


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations, well done boy. I just can't call him that name, please something more dignified! LOL


----------

